# Daiwa - 7HT Turbo and daiwa tournament x



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

i was thinking about ordering these rod and reel from England. has anyone tried these rod and reel?? i wondering if it is worth the price.


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

for fishing..


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

Terpfan - a thread on my site said the reels were very noisy while casting plus they use the old style 7HT type spool where the spool and spindle are a fixed unit.

Rod wise, tournament here means a casting tournament NOT a fishing tournament. If you are an accomplished caster and can use poweul rods fine, if not......

BB


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Daiwa has updated the 7HT and called it the Turbo










Sales literature says:

'*Faster, Smoother and Further.*'

That was the design brief for Daiwa's reel engineers in Japan when they decided it was time to take the Millionaire to another level.

After intensive trials it became apparent that what the engineers eventually created undoubtedly ticked all the boxes and when tested both across grass and with bait, the new Turbo produced truly outstanding results.
Utilising the familiar profile and 'open-frame' access is maintained. What has been enhanced to an amazing level is the freedom of the spool rotation achieved through the innovative Free-floating spool system. Unlike other reels, where the pinion gear constantly rides the spool shaft, Daiwa's unique system floats the spool independently on precision, stainless steel bearings. Because the pinion rides on its own separate shaft, the spool spins freely, unhampered by gear friction.
Assisting this spool speed even further are five bearings including four CRBB's. The result is an extended level of rotation and improved ease of distance.
Sporting a bold colour scheme of red and gold, the all new Turbo will make sure you'll stand out on any beach.

* Free-Floating Spool System
* Five Bearings Including Four CRBB's
* Rigid One-Piece Dura Aluminium Frame.
* Lightweight Dura Aluminium Spool
* Daiwa Five Point Support System and Low-Frame Crossbars.
* Aluminium/Bronze Gears With Centrifugal Anti-Backlash Control.
* Centrifugal Brake System With Two Sizes Of Blocks Provided.
* 5.2:1 Retrieve. Retrieves an Amazing 23" Of Line Per Handle Turn
* Smooth and Powerful Star Drag.
* Free Floating Spool
* Brilliant Control During the Cast
* Recommended Retail Price - £165.00​
Sounds pretty good especially when you consider the line capacity of 300 meters of 17lb test. I emailed a seller on that large auction site for the price with VAT dropped out and he said £109.99 + £9.99 shipping ($210.00).

As far as the rod goes, The TNXS model is a fishing rod but with a retail upwards of $500 plus $75 -$100 for shipping, your money would be better spent buying a high end custom built here. Century Kompressor or Tip Tornado Sport, Purglass, Inferno, . . . there are so many options and you get to save upwards of $200.


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

The reports I have seen on the reel says it casts better than the older model , given that the older model was a great caster that says a lot for the new reel .That been said the reports think that diawa has over priced the reel to begin with but in the UK market tackle does get discounted over time so the price may drop in line with it's competition . 
High end diawa rods are very expensive , only know of one US casters using one up in the Philadelphia area . I would look at something "cheaper" like a zziplex before I would spend that much on the daiwa . 
What is the intended use?


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

the main intention is in fishing. i fished only with spinning reels but now i want to use conventional reel as well. from the start i started out with cheap rod and reel combo. then i bought ulgy stick, then daiwa eliminator, lamiglas, g. loomis, then breakaway 11'9". the reel started from $25 basspro reel to daiwa surf basia. i know eventually i will spend a lot of money on my equipment, so i'm not so worried about the price, if the equipment is worth the price. right now i have penn mag525 and breakaway 1569 as my conventional setup. i'm am just doing my research for my next rod and reel. i also saw daiwa tournament ishidai Z from japan tackle. me and my fishing friend use the brighton cast, and we can cast around 500 feet, and with okuma solaris rods, we had broken two rods, but we never had problem with breakaway rod.(allstar) also my friend was in a big car crash, and breakaway rod was only survivor of the crash, so i think it is worth the price. i started to fish seriously around five years ago. the reason was i quit gambling in casino. (where i lost over $10,000 in last two trips) so fishing has saved me large amount of money in last five years.


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

The tournament X is going to be a handful as a fishing rod . They are high powered lighting fast rods with a good deal of flex in the tip only . Even Paul Kerry who helped develope them doen't fish them , he uses something much user friendly on the beach ,(SupercastX PM ). 
Still hard to tell you what to do but figure you are doing 6 , 8 and 10 and bait with the 1569 so something like a zziplex xtr or xtr 50/50 might be the way to go or a straight 8 . 
A few more details and we can fill you in ...


----------



## pugnax (Jun 21, 2001)

terpfan said:


> i was thinking about ordering these rod and reel from England. has anyone tried these rod and reel?? i wondering if it is worth the price.


my fishing/casting fella owns one, 13'4'',tournamentX.
good rod indeed if:
you like soft tip rod *and *you are a regular 175gr/750 ft plus caster.
my m8 did not use that rod for fishing; he uses powerful fishing rod like Daiwa AWB,Century Tornado Sport.
TournamentX is , in his and mine opinion, too much timing critical to use it with satisfaction on the beach; very fast action rod, not very confortable when your feet are on the sand and baits are on the hooks


----------



## idpearl (Feb 22, 2006)

If money's not much of a blocking point, might I suggest either a Century Tip Tornado Super Match or a Zziplex Primo Synchro as the rod and if you want a really nice reel, the Shimano Trinidad TN14. 
The Century is the nicest rod I've fished with so far, though I have just ordered a Zziplex Primo Synchro as I want to develop my casting, but still be able to use it for fishing. The Trinidad I used felt far superior to any of my reels and I have a SL20SH, SL30SH, Penn 525 Mag, Abu 6500CT Sports Mag and Abu 6500CT Mag Elite! It just feels so solid, is beautifully made and has a wonderful sound in the cast.


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

thanks for the advice. it seems like it is not a good rod for fishing. i guess i will take a look at zziplex rods. thanks again for the advice.


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

idpearl said:


> If money's not much of a blocking point, might I suggest either a Century Tip Tornado Super Match or a Zziplex Primo Synchro as the rod and if you want a really nice reel, the Shimano Trinidad TN14.
> The Century is the nicest rod I've fished with so far, though I have just ordered a Zziplex Primo Synchro as I want to develop my casting, but still be able to use it for fishing. The Trinidad I used felt far superior to any of my reels and I have a SL20SH, SL30SH, Penn 525 Mag, Abu 6500CT Sports Mag and Abu 6500CT Mag Elite! It just feels so solid, is beautifully made and has a wonderful sound in the cast.


That shimano is compaired to some mighty good casting reels, are you comparing it on a casting basis?


----------



## idpearl (Feb 22, 2006)

Kingfish,

As the thread was mainly toward fishing, I am referring to the reel for fishing. That being said, I found the reel to cast well and very smooth. Superb retrieval and lever adjustable drag. Never heard of one being used for distance casting, whether that is because of the price or mechanics, I am not sure.


----------

